# Trend Alert: Gladiator Sandals Arrive For Spring



## Marisol (Feb 7, 2008)

hese strappy medieval marvels come in a few different heights and shapes and seem to be mainly in tonal shades such as black, white, and tan. But the most popular color is metallic gold. Rock it like Kate Hudson in a short style like these from Newport News, or go all out and strap up your calves in gold leather elasticized Stuart Weitzmans.












source


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 7, 2008)

i like some of them!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Feb 7, 2008)

Eh..


----------



## Marisol (Feb 7, 2008)

I just thought of something...those would be some funky tan lines.


----------



## Maysie (Feb 7, 2008)

I wish this style would die...


----------



## Killah Kitty (Feb 7, 2008)

Lol funky tan lines! For sure.

What is it with fashion lately, leggings, tunics, flats, these sandals now, I feel like Ive gone back to the medieval ages



Sorry I dont like it!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 7, 2008)

LOL Killah! I know what you mean!

I personally think these gladiator sandals make people with fairly chubby ankles (like me) look even fatter ankled than ever. Not a good look.

It's like all the styles out there at the moment are designed to make fat people look worse. Which is silly since isn't it more than 50% of Oz's population and probably America too that is obese? not cool. We should be embracing styles that flatter larger sizes IMO


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 7, 2008)

Weren't these meant to be in last summer?


----------



## KellyB (Feb 7, 2008)

I do not like them at all!!!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 7, 2008)

i love gladiator sandals, i wear only these in summer, but i prefer the kind with a big tread you can buy in a sports shop, they're more comfy.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 7, 2008)

the short ones arent as bad but i sitll dont like them... they were big for celebrities last year wont they go away?


----------



## Anna (Feb 7, 2008)

i thought it did go away? yuck is what i say


----------



## monniej (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just thought of something...those would be some funky tan lines. haha! too funny marisol!

i actually like this style, but not up to the knee and definitely not flat (my feet are way to big for that!) these are a pair i've been scoping out at vsc. i thought they were a bit outdated, but i guess i was wrong!


----------



## Darla (Feb 7, 2008)

hey if you're going for the sandels you probably need the whole outfit to make it work. You might want to ditch the sword if you're out clubbing! (lol)


----------



## CandyApple (Feb 7, 2008)

uhh I hate this look!! It's not pretty at all..


----------



## magosienne (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey if you're going for the sandels you probably need the whole outfit to make it work. You might want to ditch the sword if you're out clubbing! (lol) loool ! 
to say the truth, i think only Xena, the warrior princess, can wear these sandals.


----------



## bellagia (Feb 7, 2008)

not a fan of the gladiator sandals. They look funny


----------



## Mimi84 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think the heel version look better, like these:


----------



## Karren (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll pass thanks... lol


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 2, 2008)

None for me either, thanks!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmmm I don't like it. But maybe it'll grow on me.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 3, 2008)

I was afraid that I was the only one who didn't like them. Then I read the whole thread. I feel much better.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 3, 2008)

They make the feet look wide, IMO.

Eh, dunno - when you see everyday folks wearing it... it's unflattering to most.

I like them but then I don't.


----------

